# BIN For Cabinets/furniture



## SteveB (6 mo ago)

I only do cabinets occasionally, and have used oil primer. I roll them with a "finish type roller". With sanding between coats they work out nice, but I have someone wanting another level. I have upgraded from my HVLP to a 5 stage. My old one was OK for water base clear coats over murals, but won't cut it for a f"the sprayed look" on cabinets. I have seen here how much people like BIN. I would use it, but have been concerned about gas appliances in houses. Ive used it in bathrooms but not in kitchens. Waterbourne primers make me a bit nervous as I don't like the way they can be easily scratched after the topcoat is put on, as though the topcoat "reactivates " the primer for awhile. Thoughts? Thanks.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

SteveB said:


> I only do cabinets occasionally, and have used oil primer. I roll them with a "finish type roller". With sanding between coats they work out nice, but I have someone wanting another level. I have upgraded from my HVLP to a 5 stage. My old one was OK for water base clear coats over murals, but won't cut it for a f"the sprayed look" on cabinets. I have seen here how much people like BIN. I would use it, but have been concerned about gas appliances in houses. Ive used it in bathrooms but not in kitchens. Waterbourne primers make me a bit nervous as I don't like the way they can be easily scratched after the topcoat is put on,* as though the topcoat "reactivates " the primer for aw*hile. Thoughts? Thanks.


you're using the wrong water base primers...

BIN does spray so nice from a 5 stage though


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

Bin sands to a powder very easily if you have to roll it. I wouldn't spray it in someones house unless it was VERY well ventilated. I usually spray Auqalock on the boxes, and BIN on my doors at the shop.


----------



## SteveB (6 mo ago)

Thanks a lot for the advice. this is all really helpful. This gives me some direction. 
I’ve used UMA on the outside columns and redoing peoples porches. Does anyone have opinions on that regarding cabinets? Thanks.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

SteveB said:


> Thanks a lot for the advice. this is all really helpful. This gives me some direction.
> I’ve used UMA on the outside columns and redoing peoples porches. Does anyone have opinions on that regarding cabinets? Thanks.


UMA and Stix are great but no stain blocking if you need that.


----------

